# My first date in over a year!!!



## PerfectMistake (Jan 25, 2007)

So here is the back story...when I was working at Starbucks back in '04/'05 there was this regular name Caleb that would always come in during my shifts at night. Well I liked him a little, he is soooo cute and was just a great person. Well he ended up getting in a serious relationship and so I was a little bummed but it was no big deal!

So the middle of last year he invited me out to Starbucks (we both LOVE Starbucks BTW) kind of randomly - by now he and the other girl are totally over - and we sit and talk probably 2-3 hours and it was awwwesome. Well for some reason we lose touch until recently.

On Monday we were casually talking on AOL and she said how bored he was and so we planned to meet up at Starbucks to hang out (I was thinking nothing of it because my crush on him was kind of put off and I was only thinking a friendship thing) - well I was not ale to get free within enough time so I called him and he said we can try to hang out this weekend I was cool with it.

Well then the next day I get a message on MySpace and it says (not word for word) that he and I have both been busy and he hasn't had the opportunity but he now wanted to take the time and ask me out - on a date-date!!!!!!!! I was like...am I reading this right?? And the towards the bottom he says " I don't even know if you are even dating...but let me know" - so I am thinking, WOAH! He actually likes me! I didn't even see that coming!!

So we haven't set the exact date but it'll be either Friday or Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you asking - I haven't been on a date since I was left by the guy I was dating when we found out I was pregnant which was August of 2005! So this is soooo crazy and exciting and cool!!! We all know that he is okay with my son - because he has a daughter of his own that he is actually taking care of!

Okay I will stop my rambleing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 25, 2007)

rambling? no way!!! good for you i love hearing tht things are working for people. and its great to know you have a connection w someone who understands your situation. my friend is in a similar one and its always easier when the person understands ur not simply looking for a daddy for your kid. im super happy for u and i hope it works!!!

oh an pooh on the a**hole who left u!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah - he was all sweet and then it was like all over for no real reason...pretty stupid!

But yeah - I am totally exited to be treated for once! It's going to be so exciting!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 25, 2007)

how exciting! and he sounds like a nice guy. Good luck, girl:luv:


----------



## Annia (Jan 25, 2007)

Whoa, so cool. This is perfect! I'll wish you luck :inlove:


----------



## dods460 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great news, you'll have to do a really special make up job.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 25, 2007)

awwww...that's so romantic. good luck with everything. you guys will have a fabulous time!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2007)

Awww, Alex, i'm sooo excited for you! You'll have to tell me every detail of your date!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great news Alex!! You will have to post us a date night FOTD and come back and tell us how it went! I hope everything works out great!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 25, 2007)

Awweesome!! I hope u have better luck then me sweetie hehe


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2007)

cool! good luck! i love starbucks too! you guys sound great together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait for the update..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 25, 2007)

Have fun on your date sweetie!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a lovely time on your date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 25, 2007)

I want all the juicy details


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 25, 2007)

Awww thats so cool. Good luck with Caleb. Hopefully things work out for you guys if you get into a relationship. Just hopefully he doesnt screw you over like your last bf. Tell us all the juicy details of what happens!


----------



## Saje (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw! I am so excited for you! I cant wait to hear all about it - with lots of details so we can analyze the whole evening! (hahah jk i've been watching too much sex and the city)


----------



## la_moni (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats so exciting, u must so nervous. Hope you guys have a great date and hopefully this is the 1st of many:handkuss:


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 25, 2007)

I luv hearing these kind of stories. Good Luck and Have Fun!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 25, 2007)

That is so exciting!!! It sounds like he is such a great guy, hopefully everything works out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you have an amazing date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Jan 25, 2007)

That is soo exciting!!!! I can't wait for the details! Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 26, 2007)

Such a cute story! I'm sure you'll have a great time. I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow this is so exciting and plz don't forget to fill us in on the juicy details,enjoy every bit of it cuz u deserve it Good luck and have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Jan 28, 2007)

Awww....that's awesome!! So, by now you should've been on your date or maybe you're still on it! lol... How did it go???!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 28, 2007)

Well this is my little update!

We ended up having more of a casual "hang out session" if you will. It ended up being about 8pm before we could meet up so what we did is went to Starbucks (again haha). So he got me a drink and a little something to eat and we sat in the little corner nook with the big chairs - noone was around us. So we litterally just talked for 2 strait hours.

Well we kind of ran out of stuff to talk to and then it was too late for the movies so we were like, HEY! lets call some of our mutal friends. So we did and went to his house (which is, by the way, beautiful) and played spades untill 1 AM...oops - totally didn't mean to be out that late.

But that's basically what happened...it was SO much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He knows he still owes me a nice dinner though LOL!


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2007)

i hope your date is awesome..


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm happy for you


----------



## blackmettalic (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm so happy for you! It is so awesome to finally meet someone that you can relate to. I'm glad you had a fun time and tell us about it when he takes you to dinner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

aww, that is so sweet. good luck on your date and there after.


----------

